# Need a tractor recommendation



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

I need a small to mid-size tractor for maintaining my property into next year. I want to find something used and to be honest keep it in the under $5k range. I was thinking about Ford 3000-4000 type of tractor and maybe perhaps even a Yanmar. It will not be a long term investment as I might be forced to relocate to a more urban area for work. Basically looking for something to get me by for 1 season of cutting...but I guess I could also consider hiring someone to bushhog and such...need to find out about the going rates for that work. When we lost our buildings, my brother and I lost most of our equipment and insurance is not stepping up to cover much of it.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

A good 8n or Hundred Series Ford will do the trick for you. Any loader work involved, or just grass duty? If just grass duty, go for the 8N - they are still reasonably priced and you will get your money back when you sell. The lack of live PTO and live hydraulics is not that big of deal, and there are kits for live hydraulics which will enhance your re-sale. How big of property are we talking? I use my 8N to mow about 12 acres - I ain't found nothing better for the job!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I will agree with FordFarm....in part. I love the Ns...especially the later model 1952 ones....with side-mount distros etc...but I must add that I really do like the 3000 and 4000 tractors much better due to power and realiabililty especially if you can find a diesel. I think you should be able to find a decent used one in your price range....I am assuming your implements should be OK...even if slightly flooded out... I don't really know much about Yanmar or other Chinese tractors.....but I have heard good things about them...

:tractorsm


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yanmar's not a bod choice either...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the Yanmar option myself too. Another possibility you may want to consider is an older Kubota, like and L-185 through L-295. I had an L-245 before I purchased the Deere 4410 I now have. I paid about $4500 for the L-245 with an L-1290 FEL, and a L-590 finish mower.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

All great suggestions. Being that you are only looking short term as you might have to relocate I would suggest the 2, 8, or 9n. 
I believe (at least up my way) the Ford 2, 8 & 9N are the most popular and easiest tractor to sell as their demand seems endless and the prices are quite reasonable. 
Lets face it , Ford made one good tractor.
Whatever way you go good luck.
HarryG


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I like the Yanmar option myself too. Another possibility you may want to consider is an older Kubota, like and L-185 through L-295. I had an L-245 before I purchased the Deere 4410 I now have. I paid about $4500 for the L-245 with an L-1290 FEL, and a L-590 finish mower. *


Chief....nice recommendation on the Kubota L-245....I had forgotten about that really nice series.....good idea!


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone have input on the Case 830 Draft-O-Matic tractors? Seem like really nice sized tractors, perhaps too large?...around 65+HP at PTO. I think it is a mid to late 60s tractor. I don't know, I might just check out the Kubotas next week.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OleGrandWizard _
> *Anyone have input on the Case 830 Draft-O-Matic tractors? Seem like really nice sized tractors, perhaps too large?...around 65+HP at PTO. I think it is a mid to late 60s tractor. I don't know, I might just check out the Kubotas next week. *


OGW, is this the tractor you are talking about? 

Original CASE 830 Comfort King Draft-O-Matic Diesel 

Here are some specs and information that might be of some help to you.

Tractor Details for JI CASE 830  

If this tractor is half as good as it looks, I think it would be a very good buy. Let me caution you that there are a LOT of scams and unkosher things going on eBay so just be very careful and be certain of what you are getting BEFORE you part with your money. Things like is it stolen? :fineprint etc. 

Also remember that is at least a 37 year old tractor. I am sure someone like Caseman-d who is a wealth of knowledge with respect to Case tractors can give you much more qualified comments and suggestion than I. 

In the mean time, Lake Charles is not far from you, and it certainly can't hurt to go and take a looksee. See if you can get a serial # off the tractor and ask you local law enforcement folks to check their records to see if this machine has been stolen. Could be the seller is on the up and up. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar!  

If the tractor checks out, I think this would be a fine candidate for doing what you have in mind although from the looks of the eBay picture, this tractor belongs on parade duty. :thumbsup: 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Some other tractors you might consider are the International 464, 484, 586, etc. These are real solid and reliable tractors that will go over 8,000 hours if properly cared for.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *OGW, is this the tractor you are talking about?
> 
> Original CASE 830 Comfort King Draft-O-Matic Diesel
> ...


I SAW THAT ONE TOO! Guy wants a mint for it....ridiculous. Tractor is like almost 40 years old and while in GREAT shape from the bad pictures...it is WAY over-valued IMHO. I have seen the auto-tranny CASE-O-MATIC versions, really nifty and more rare, sell in basically very good condition for around $3000-5000 sometimes a lot less. I guess people value things differently. My recommendation is Ford Hundred series - 3000-4000s are nice units and nearly bullet-proof...and much larger than some of the smaller suggestions. I just don't like the small-sized tractors, but that is just my take...they are great running machines...just like the traditional "big tractor" look and feel I guess. 

:tractorsm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Some other tractors you might consider are the International 464, 484, 585, etc. These are real solid and reliable tractors that will go over 8,000 hours if properly cared for. *


I also have a 1971 IH 454. It is a great little tractor. I use it for (mostly) loader work. I have bad knees, bad back, bad hips, bad .....you get the picture.....so I need machines that are easy to get on/off. The 454 is great for that.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice looking 830. Case started making the 830 in 1960, it replaced the Case 800 which was made in 1958 and 1959. Not sure of the exact year but around 1965 case went to what they called a comfort king which the one on ebay looks like. Looking at the pictures it looks like a fair deal. I beleive they made the 830 till 1969 and was replaced by the 870. The 830 would make a good all round tractor with the exception of maybe a loader tractor. If a loader is mounted correctly there wouldn't be any problems. They have plenty of power in that 4 cylinder, I think my 700 and 800 would actually out pull my 600 and 900's which have a 6 cylinder. I think you could go wrong with a 830 Case.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Nice looking 830. Case started making the 830 in 1960, it replaced the Case 800 which was made in 1958 and 1959. Not sure of the exact year but around 1965 case went to what they called a comfort king which the one on ebay looks like. Looking at the pictures it looks like a fair deal. I beleive they made the 830 till 1969 and was replaced by the 870. The 830 would make a good all round tractor with the exception of maybe a loader tractor. If a loader is mounted correctly there wouldn't be any problems. They have plenty of power in that 4 cylinder, I think my 700 and 800 would actually out pull my 600 and 900's which have a 6 cylinder. I think you could go wrong with a 830 Case.
> caseman-d *


Let me correct my typo, I meant to say "I think you COULDN'T go wrong with a 830 Case.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Nice looking 830. Case started making the 830 in 1960, it replaced the Case 800 which was made in 1958 and 1959. Not sure of the exact year but around 1965 case went to what they called a comfort king which the one on ebay looks like. Looking at the pictures it looks like a fair deal. I beleive they made the 830 till 1969 and was replaced by the 870. The 830 would make a good all round tractor with the exception of maybe a loader tractor. If a loader is mounted correctly there wouldn't be any problems. They have plenty of power in that 4 cylinder, I think my 700 and 800 would actually out pull my 600 and 900's which have a 6 cylinder. I think you could go wrong with a 830 Case.
> caseman-d *


Guy wants near $10K for that tractor...dont you think that is kinda high or not? I checked into it and emailed him from Ebay...
Hmmmm....it is nice...really nice.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Caseman, what kind of reputation does that draftomatic transmission have? Does it hold up well?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Caseman, what kind of reputation does that draftomatic transmission have? Does it hold up well? *


Ok I'm going to sound a little dumb here. I own must of the Case tractors up to 1959. Case changed to the 30 series in 1960. I know the case a matic was available in the 830. From what I know of the draft a matic that has to due with hydraulic control for the implement or three point, not the transmission drive. The 830 without caseamatic I beleive had basicly the same transmissionas the case 700 which didn't have the converter. 

I have not heard of any problems with the 830 transmision, case a matic or other. I will try to check tomorrow at work for additional information on the subject.

Now I did look at the pictures of the one on ebay and it looked nice. Not 10,000.00 worth! There are some nicer ones out there for a lot less money. Check out tractordata.com as they have some of the specs on the tractor.
caseman-d


----------



## Farmwithjunk (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't overlook the Massey Ferguson 35/135/230, 231, 240, 245, 250/50,150 series.

The 135 has just about the best reputation as a small utility tractor. They sell from $3500 (poor to average) on up to $7500 (near perfect)

The 150 is ALMOST the same tractor, only add a heavier front end with higher clearance, better power steering, and better mounting point for loader. It has almost double the radiator, and a bigger fuel tank. From the waterpump back, it was essentially the same tractor.

The Perkins engine runs forever, IF you ever need t do so, it's the cheapest, simplest engine on earth to rebuild.

The Ford 3000 is a tough act to beat also. The 3000 vs. 135 issue is about a tie. 

Bottom line is, most likely at your budget #, you're probably looking at 25 to 45 year old tractors. The best buy will be the best tractor REGARDLESS OF BRAND you can find at a good price.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Good recommendations, there...I have 1 Massey and it is a 135. 
I must add that it is very close to the Ford series. Excellent advice from farmwithjunk.....the best buy will be what you can find for the $....in the best condition. Under 5000 and with your needs, you will be pressed to find anything newer...so get a nice well-taken care of older tractor, and have a ball!

-Tom


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tom! Glad you found us. I see you are from Alexandria. I have spent MANY MANY days there at the airport working on aircraft going to Ft. Polk.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DixieTom _
> *.................I have 1 Massey and it is a 135. I must add that it is very close to the Ford series...............the best buy will be what you can find for the $....in the best condition. Under 5000 and with your needs, you will be pressed to find anything newer...so get a nice well-taken care of older tractor, and have a ball!-Tom *


Welcome to the TractorForum Tom, we would be glad to have you anyway, but seems you are going to be a special asset, as you in your very first post, are giving some good advice based on your own first hand experience. 

We will be looking forward to seeing a picture of your 135. 

Oh,…….and hope you “have a ball” here on TractorForum.


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*8/9N*

I always found that a Ford 8/9 N was nothing but a light snack. To small to do anything usefull to big to be a lawn tractor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to TF, Jaso22. I read your profile and I guess when you are used to dealing with BIG BOY TOYS, an N tractor might be a little undersized. Have you had any experiences with the N's that might explain your displeasure??? I know lots of people love em...but in some ways I know FIRST HAND --- they are far too WEAK in the power dept..especially if not perfect condition with regard to compression, etc.

Welcome to TF! 

:tractorsm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I dunno, guys! I use my 8N for just about everything! I mow (both hog and sickle), rake, pull wagons, blade, cultivate, disc, harrow, PHD (works better than my other tractors, even without live PTO), planting, fencing, dragging logs - just about everything except loader work. I've found it to be just about the perfect machine for a lot of things. It will out pull my friend's Kioti CK30HST. The only knocks I have against the 8N is that it is light in the front end (can be cured), no live PTO (used to it, so it don't bother), and no live hydraulics (can be cured). I'd have 6 or 7 of them if the Warden would let me! I've found that a lot of people around here have never seen much of the 8N, so they don't know a lot about them and automatically dismiss them as "toys". I've opened a lot of eyes by showing just what an 8N is capable of!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi, jaso22
A *BIG* Welcome to Tractorforum. Hope you have as much fun here as I. Checking you profile and noticing the colorful way you describe your co-worker maybe we should ask that you enlighten us a little more. (sorry admin, couldn’t resist  )


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 8/9N*



> _Originally posted by jaso22 _
> *I always found that a Ford 8/9 N was nothing but a light snack. To small to do anything usefull to big to be a lawn tractor. *


Hailing from Nowata your statement is fully understandable to me!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Explain Dean!!! Is that because there is serious farm country in OK? Tell us more you 2 OK crazy KOOs

Maybe 2 goats on the forum now? LOL

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Dean*

I guess Dean can't explain because he is too busy looking for a Chinese/Japanese Tractor or he is surfing liberal French websites for cool pictures with French nastiness. I don't like Nowata either I just don't go to town. I stay on my place and mind my own business. Keep in mind the movie staring Chevy Chase called "Funny Farm" was written (the book) by a University of Tulsa English professor. The book takes place in the town of Nowata. mg:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Kinda reminds me of this place.....sometimes.....HAHA

or work....

LOL

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/funnyfarm.jpg>

yumyum yumyum yumyum yumyum yumyum


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Dean*



> _Originally posted by jaso22 _
> *I guess Dean can't explain because he is too busy looking for a Chinese/Japanese Tractor or he is surfing liberal French websites for cool pictures with French nastiness. I don't like Nowata either I just don't go to town. I stay on my place and mind my own business. Keep in mind the movie staring Chevy Chase called "Funny Farm" was written (the book) by a University of Tulsa English professor. The book takes place in the town of Nowata. mg: *


I just now saw this (read prominence clout not!!!) 

Actually I was engaged in something I should of expressed long ago!!

I will take a minute or two from my "looking for a Chinese/Japanese Tractor or he is surfing liberal French websites for cool pictures with French nastiness." In due time to satisfy your spirited La diatribe, pour votre jasco d'information il y a assez d'endroits que je peux aller être insulté et j'apprécie le donne et prend ! Agréable pour parler avec quelqu'un qui a les lumières a allumé ! 

In Englishjust in case you need it!!)Diatribe, for your information jasco there are plenty of places that I can go to be insulted and I do appreciate the give and take!! Nice to talk with someone that has the lights turned on!!


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Dean*

Pour le plus nous séparer ne parle pas le français très bien en haut ici dans Nowata. Bon voir des gens sur TracktorForum a le sens de l'humour. 

Par la façon j'ai trouvé que dans la plupart des petites villes dans Oklahom d'est du nord vous pouvez prendre facilement les têtes de de gens dans une ville et les remplacez dans une ville de nother et personne saurait le differience. Sauf Bartlesville. 

Bonne chance.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

As you can tell I write poorly in French and read it equelly as well!! 

Near as I can tell, I agree with your sense of humor and we do have a good group on TF


----------

